# 2008 Stratford Show



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Does anyone know if I can just turn up for the weekend ? I am planing on going friday to Sunday but its a bit of a last minute decission


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I would ring the organisers (warners is it?), you will have to pitch in the general area and not with MHF..........worth a try.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

kazzzy said:


> Does anyone know if I can just turn up for the weekend ? I am planing on going friday to Sunday but its a bit of a last minute decission


At the moment there is no MHF area, we are all lumped together in any area as the rally field is still not available due to the soft surface.

Pitches are very tight and space is fast running out. I have given up on the idea of moving, preferring to sit tight in my elevated position, and feel smug!!

Stone's are working hard to dry it out with pumps etc but it looks doubtful to me.

Ring Stones by all means but as they will have problems already with pre-booked campers I doubt if they are going to be very helpful.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Jackie just been told that MHfun is being moved down where I am, the marshal also said he doubts any RV's will be allowed into the centre of the course.

The have just finished cutting the grass so its ok, maybe if you have any coming send them down here?

Olley


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We plan to arrive on Friday evening lets hope its sorted by then. If who ever is on site could keep us posted it would be much appreciated I'm sure. Otherwise I will be off to join Olley :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Note this thread has been split out to a new thread, because Kazzy's post was on the thread for the 2006 show! :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Don't forget your wellies :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Update from the Showground


Things are drying out at the moment but its still very wet, unfortunately our rally pitch is a no go area so if you are coming be prepared to be parked anywhere and not with us, we do have about 4 hardstanding pitches that we are trying to keep for some of you but it will be first come first served i'm afraid, after they have gone it will be find your own pitch.

Sorry folks but there is nothing we can do Stone Leisure are not being very helpful at the moment  


Jacquie


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

what has the weather been like today ?? It has been beautiful down here near Heathrow.


Maddie


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

We are planning to arrive tomorrow afternoon, take it form the postings we could be anywhere we're put then. 

Anita


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Maddie

Weather fine at the moment some sun but cloudy and a slight breeze.


Yes Anita thats about it sorry nothing we can do  



Jacquie


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Fingers crossed the rain holds off. The joys of living in Britain. :roll: 

Anita


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

_Yes Anita thats about it sorry nothing we can do _

So we wont be rallying together,,,,,,,,,, seems that other forums have been allocated a nice dry area to rally together in a fun way. Ill keep my eye on this thread before making the journey tomorrow, but it doesnt seem like it will be worth while..

gary


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Jacquie and fellow mud wrestling MHF members!

If all goes to plan I will be around to see you some time tomorrow. Taking a day out to have a look at a few RV's as we will be selling ours very soon.

Just promise me Jacquie that you are easy to find!

Regards

Chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Guys & Gals.
I am a new member on here from Wildcamping  
I will be at Stratford on saturday as having Airide fitted  
Hope you all enjoy the show


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Its been a beautiful at Stratford today, at the moment we have just finished dining outside and the sun is shining brightly and the sky is almost clear.
The showground is fast drying out and the traders are going well and even some stalls opening this afternoon.
If it doesn't rain anymore then there should be lots of areas opening up tomorrow.
So don't be fright come on and have a good weekend.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grathwildside said:


> Hi Guys & Gals.
> I am a new member on here from Wildcamping
> I will be at Stratford on saturday as having Airide fitted
> Hope you all enjoy the show


Can anybody tell me what the day car park is like?
Is it hard grass or mud or could it even be tarmac? :?:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

[quote

Can anybody tell me what the day car park is like?
Is it hard grass or mud or could it even be tarmac? :?:[/quote]

Mostly grass but some hard standing bits around the top edge

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

gazza333 said:


> _Yes Anita thats about it sorry nothing we can do _
> 
> So we wont be rallying together,,,,,,,,,, seems that other forums have been allocated a nice dry area to rally together in a fun way. Ill keep my eye on this thread before making the journey tomorrow, but it doesnt seem like it will be worth while..
> 
> gary


We will probably not be all together Gary but we are planning a BBQ on Saturday and we have your mobile nos so can contact you all with the time etc so there will be a get together thats if it doesn't rain and the weather forecast is looking good 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> Hi Jacquie and fellow mud wrestling MHF members!
> 
> If all goes to plan I will be around to see you some time tomorrow. Taking a day out to have a look at a few RV's as we will be selling ours very soon.
> 
> ...


Oh gaud Chris even a blind man could find me this time :roll: but in you case please get your lefts and rights right first :lol: now listen carefully have i GOT YOUR FULL ATTENTION we are just inside the main gate on the right under the weeping will tree. HAVE YOU GOT THAT :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> [quote
> 
> Can anybody tell me what the day car park is like?
> Is it hard grass or mud or could it even be tarmac? :?:


Mostly grass but some hard standing bits around the top edge

Jacquie[/quote]
Thank you Lady (Jacquie)


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just an update from Stratford

We have managed to get a few of us together on hard standing on the left side of the road as you enter the Racecourse we have enough room to take approx another 4 M/H 

Weather looking promising at the moment  

no chance of rally field Stone Leisure are not very helpfull

Still working to organise a B/Q for Saturday 

Regards

R&M


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

Once the 4 spaces have gone, do you know yet where they are putting us? or is it just a matter of wait and see where they direct us.

Is there still any dryish areas to park on?

Sorry to be a pain asking these questions. Unfortunately we cannot leave home until hubby finishes work and the kids are back from school.

Anita


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Anita

It is just a case of go where your told to lots of vans still coming in and they seem to be putting them somewhere :roll: ground is drying up so not as bad as it was but still a lot of muddy bits about, they have got a tractor for emergencys :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Jacquie

Thanks for that, I'm in the process of packing the camper now, so will make sure suitable footwear is put in. 

All being well, we shall see you there somehow, maybe by foot (but could do with the exercise  :roll

See you later. 

Anita


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi Jacquie 

We'll be leaving in about an hour as soon as herself finishes work. Looking forward to it as I really need a break (and one or two beers). Be there at about 7 (M6 allowing)

Hope we get parked near to you all but Hi Ho if not we'll find you.

Malcolm & Sue


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi have arrived at show. We are right over the far side facing the back of the show. Hope these black clouds are going to disappear! 

We were told by the marshalls that the rally fields had been closed.

Hopefully we'll find some of you soon

Anita


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Enjoyed meeting up with a few of you on my day trip to Stratford.

Jacqui you must have been shopping, I called in to see you a couple of times, but the lights were out!

See you next time!

Chris


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We are in the midst of the ARV group just down from the grandstand. Jacqui I am up and running now with the phone connected to the laptop.
Sonja


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

We were lucky to get here just at the right time to get one of the hard standings. We are tucked in behind Richard and Mary, see you for the BBQ, I think our bonnet will be used for a table.
Colin & Sara


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

We were also lucky to arrive in time to get on the hardstanding next to Richard &Mary. For those that dont know we are all next to the Gas sales area on the left as you drove in from the entrance. See you all this afternoon.

p.s Its a lovely sunny morning here

Gary and MAry


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*We were there*

Hi Folks, we went to Stratford to have Airide fitted.
We called aroung to where we thought everybody was and only Mr & Mrs Gazza333 there!
What a small world as we both come from the same city  
Sorry not to meet anybody else,  however very nice to meet Mr & Mrs Gazza333  8) 
Hope to meet more some other time


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Stratford 2008*

Hi guys just back from a fantastic week at the stratford show. We were down to join the rally site but our hymer doesn't come with a snorkel or any other amphibious attachments. Thanks to Richard and Mary they tried their hardest bless!! but the whole thing was a hotch potch of clubs and organisations scattered hither and thither :? As we had to go out on other business on Wed and thursday they put us in the day car park and to be frank it was the best place to be. Dry, quiet and peaceful but still only a couple of hundred metres away from the action. The sun shone on thursday,friday Saturday and Sunday and I must say that Linda and I both thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. Didn't make the Barbie on Sat as we were organising some financing on a new (to us) Hymer. Thanks again to the rally marshals I'm sure the smoking sausages tasted really good.

Ned


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi All

Just got back from a very hot and enjoyable weekend at Stratford. 

Shame we weren't camped near each other but at least we did get to see some of you which was great. 

Sorry could not make BBQ on Saturday night, we had 5 members of our family turn up for the day on there Motorbikes, so ended up feeding them before they left.

All being well, the next rally field will not be so water logged.

Anita


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Many thanks to Richard and Mary for trying their hardest to sort this out for us. I have to say I wasn't sure whether to go or not but boy am I glad I did. What a fantastic time we both had, fantastic weather and even better company.

The BBq was a good night and Ive had my eyes opened to just what can be done on a BBQ by John AKA JAKJON. It was an absolute delight to see him in action, and i recommend him to cook for all events he goes on. Hes even learnt how to dry the dishes !!!!! :lol: 8) 

Grath it was really nice to meet you and your wife and Im sure ill be messaging you soon as Ive forgotten some of the details you told me.

For those I didn't speak to sorry but Im a bit shy ....

See you all again soon
Im off for a courvoisier... :lol: :lol: 
Gary and Mary


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Stratford*

Despite all the problems with the pitches, our weekend turned out very well indeed. What a wonderful evening Saturday proved to be. Thanks Richard for popping over with the invitation for the BBQ and we are sorry we were unable to make the trek across - next time hopefully.

We were gobsmacked to find ourselves parked next door to Dave (and Wendy) who had stopped for a chat when we were both parked up at the Messe, Friedrichshafen last weekend, at the 50th Party for Hymer!!! Talk about a small world.................

Sundial


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Another thanks to Richard and Mary for moving their van, both to let us in and let us out of our parking space. We enjoyed the BBQ and meeting up with Carol and Bill again, plus some new faces. We saw the couple with the Hymer parked opposite having a SOG fitted, good move that, well worth the money.
That was the last trip in the current Rapido, we are waiting now for Wokingham Motorhomes to confirm our new one is ready, and we are off to swap them over. Hopefully the next time we see you all we will be in our shiny new 7097F, unless the gearbox has exploded or the engine has rusted away!!
Colin and Sara


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just arrived home

What a bad start to the week but must admit with great patience & a lot of shuffling of M/H we ended up having a great time, so thanks everyone hope to see you all soon.

As for John AKA Jakjon he is still in need of a bit of training so we have nominated him to do the cooking & washing up at the Flamborough rally   

Also thanks to all those who bought T-Shirts we will hopefully get a pic of you in them next time.

Regards

R/M


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I have now put some piccys in the album which is untitled at the moment :roll: as I don't seem to be able to give it a name :lol:

We had a great time didn't spend anything well £2 for some doggy poo bags :lol: no new van this time ain't we doing well :lol: 

Thanks to RichardandMary for marshaling under duress at the beginning of the week, and the barby was great. Look forward to seeing you all again soon.



Jacquie


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Many thanks to Richard & Mary for the BBQ and friendly welcome. Good to meet everyone again. Luckily the traditional Stratford Show weather arrived when we did. Had a great time and didn't spend very much (not for the want of trying though).

See you all at Lincoln.

Malcolm & Sue


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

I was rather disappointed with how many, or rather few general traders there were there this year.I know it's not the biggest show of the year but what a poor turn out.Lots of motorhome dealers but less of the accessories and bits and bobs that make it interesting to browse.

I thought the entertainment, fireworks and atmosphere over the whole three days was excellent - oh and the sunshine helped.


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Posted yesterday to say what a great time we had thanks to Richard and Mary, put it in the wrong place so it rather got lost.

They did a wonderful job despite difficult circumstances. The BBQ's were great, laughed ourselves silly,met new and old friends and felt it was one of the best rallies we have been to. Didn't even feel the need to spend a lot of money! 

Looking forward to Flamborough if we can get there.

Alec and Gina


----------



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

*traders at stratford show*

yes i admit there was a problem to do with traders but main problem was 
stone did not organize as well as they could of there was over 100 traders 
but problem was they was all over place
and motor home dealers get the prime spots as there pitches cost the most
and some got flooded and had to be moved 
we had to move twice coz of surface water
we cant do nothing bout weather just one of them things


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Friant said:


> I was rather disappointed with how many, or rather few general traders there were there this year.I know it's not the biggest show of the year but what a poor turn out.Lots of motorhome dealers but less of the accessories and bits and bobs that make it interesting to browse.
> 
> I thought the entertainment, fireworks and atmosphere over the whole three days was excellent - oh and the sunshine helped.


There may not have been many trades but I still managed to spend £CENSORED.. 8O ...in about 5 minutes!!

We had a great time, in fact due to the bad weather when we first arrived on Monday we finished up in a delightful corner with natural vegetation bird song and some really nice neighbours.
Although we were a bit separated from the main contingent we still managed to meet most of the attending members.
The BBQ was a very sociable occasion and the weather for most of the week could not have been better.
Thanks to Richard (the phantom chef) and Mary (the T shirt sales rep), I shall wear mine with pride, once I get home and wash the BBQ smoke out of it!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jakjon (Jan 20, 2007)

hi richard and mary just to say thankyou we had a good time and a lot of laughs we will see you at flamborough john and jackie


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: We were there*



Grath said:


> Hi Folks, we went to Stratford to have Airide fitted.
> We called aroung to where we thought everybody was and only Mr & Mrs Gazza333 there!
> What a small world as we both come from the same city
> Sorry not to meet anybody else,  however very nice to meet Mr & Mrs Gazza333  8)
> Hope to meet more some other time


Hi again,
Think I may buck the trend here, but others have agreed with me on this one  
The main reason why we did not stay overnight at Stratford was because of the FIREWORKS :x 
Now I am not a fuddy duddy, but we have a DOG that is FRIGHTENED stiff by the noise of fireworks and I do know that we are not alone :x 
Maybe if no fireworks, but some other form of entertainment, then more would have stayed and I don't mean just MHF.
Sorry to buck the trend, but that is how I see it


----------

